# John Deere 270 vs Bobcat 873



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm looking at replacing my older New Holland L553 42hp with low hours with a bigger skidsteer. I was considering a larger used skid like a Bobcat 873G or a Deere 270. Any advice. It would receive farm use, and push a 8 foot snowpusher in the winter doing driveways. My L553 is in perfect condition with heated cab but gets bogged down with the 8 foot pusher.
Thanks in advance for advice.
Steve


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

why are you using a pusher for driveways?

up your way I would probably use a blower or a big V-plow with those machines.

873 and 270 should both run a 10foot pusher no problem. I am running a 10foot on my S205.


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I use the pusher because most of our snow is sloppy mess that blows poorly. I sold the blower, too much trouble. V plows are used only on sidewalks here, not sure why. Which skid is better for that size/hp? I can't afford a new one but a good used one is in my budget.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Bodgit2;558624 said:


> I use the pusher because most of our snow is sloppy mess that blows poorly. I sold the blower, too much trouble. V plows are used only on sidewalks here, not sure why. Which skid is better for that size/hp? I can't afford a new one but a good used one is in my budget.
> Thanks
> Steve


V plows only for sidewalks.....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

if he's using the blade for farm yards and drives the pusher is the way to go. I would pick the pusher to do my yard anyday over a blower or V-plow. We don't even actually own a blower anymore because they are a PITA and they are great for doing the drive but are way to slow to do the rest of the yard. We have a JD 320 and it handles an 8 ft pusher very well, so I'm sure the 270 will handle the 10ft. The Bobcat and the JD will both be good machimes.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

We've got a Bobcat 873 high flow. We also have hand controls in it as well. We do hotel lots with it. We have an 8 foot snow bucket and a 7 1/2 ft western plow for it. I know it could handle a 10 foot box or plow if we put one on it. It has lots of power, and will start to snort if you are pushing a long run of super wet snow. We use the bucket and plow with their small size to fit in parking spaces between cars. We are very thorough when it comes to plowing the lots. I only wish that I had the 2 speed on mine. It would make plowing with the blade much easier, since the snow would roll off the end more. The bobcat works well for us, plus we have very good dealer support when needed.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I just never thought to use a pusher for drives. When I think of farm drives, I think of mine 1/4 mile though the woods up and down hills and turns....I wouldnt use a pusher on that.

I still think a 9 foot or largers vplow would be great for drives way up north.

now lots thats a different story! pusher all the way and I would use a 10footer for a machine that size.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would get a 9' snow wolf plow with the wing kit. or the bobcat 9' angle plow with the wing kit. So you can angle the blade for long drives. But used the wings for pusher work when needed on lots.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

This isn't even my thread, but I have a question. Maybe you all can redirect me to a thread where this has been asked b4. But what is so great about a pusher? I have an 8' snow bucket, and I can move a lot of snow. Can they really move more snow than a bucket?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

rebelplow;558818 said:


> This isn't even my thread, but I have a question. Maybe you all can redirect me to a thread where this has been asked b4. But what is so great about a pusher? I have an 8' snow bucket, and I can move a lot of snow. Can they really move more snow than a bucket?


A pusher will be over twice as fast, you don't need to worry about your bucket catching anything and also you can stack higher. We havn't used buckets since the 70's.


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys. I assume a tire machine is better for snow? Anyone using a track machine with a pusher? 
To answer the pusher vs plow question, I'll give my .02. The pusher holds 7 yards for a 8 foot box. Thats way more than a comparable plow and is faster for the sloppy mess we get here. I would think the snowblower is better for heavy dumps of powdery snow out west.
Steve


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Bodgit2;558911 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I assume a tire machine is better for snow? Anyone using a track machine with a pusher?
> Steve


I used a JD CT322 with a 10' pusher last year and will probably use a T190 with a blizzard 8611 next year. It worked ok but different track would have made a difference. The two speed kept the machine moving faster then most. You are right tire machines are the way to go! IMO I would get the 270 because it is a heavier machine. Ignore what JD says it wieghs because they are not even within a thousand pounds. My 240 weighed as much as my friends 863. The 322 didnt even come close to 7800 pounds. Try 10,500 pounds!!!!! Bobcat is very accurate with thier specs and we have also scaled a 185, 763, 730, 843, T180, 863, and 205 the weights where right on! I dont know what you got to tow with but keep that in mind. The 322 made me buy a new truck and traier just so I could tow it! Deere or Bobcat are great as long as your dealer does thier job! Good Luck!


----------



## Bodgit2 (Dec 6, 2005)

I ended up getting a new bobcat S185 with quiet cab, A/C, Heat and power bobtach. Seems great so far.I plan to use the 8" Protech snopusher with it this winter and multiple attachments this summer.
Steve


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase. Power bobtach is def the way to go.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

dealer support is everything


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Get the John Deere they make an exelant product.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

he already bought the bobcat

back in JULY


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the jd250 with a 9' pusher on it.. works very well.. the 270 will be even better..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mercer_me;621575 said:


> Get the John Deere they make an exelant product.


See below mercer. Day late and a dollar short.

So the JD skid steer is excellent based on your extensive use of one? How about your use of the Bobcat, care to give us your opinion on that?

Or are you still trying to decide between a Snowbear and Snowsport for your Toyo.



Bodgit2;561441 said:


> I ended up getting a new bobcat S185 with quiet cab, A/C, Heat and power bobtach. Seems great so far.I plan to use the 8" Protech snopusher with it this winter and multiple attachments this summer.
> Steve


Good luck, you'll love it.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Go with the Deere , it 's the only skid steer I have used that you can see good all around and behind yorself, Bobcat is junk in my opinion..... 
Why not go with a small trractor instead , I know skid steers have there place , at least thats what they keep telling me...but I HAVE NOT FOUND A GOOD USE FOR ONE YET . 
Once you try a small backhoe or tractor I can"t see why you would want a short wheelbased bumpy ,tippy ,getting stuck every second ,doing more turff damage than you repair , no ground clearance, bad on off camber , poor visibility,skid loader for anyway, but thats just my two cents.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I HAVE NOT FOUND A GOOD USE FOR ONE YET . 

You must not run equipment much.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

storm king;623870 said:


> Go with the Deere , it 's the only skid steer I have used that you can see good all around and behind yorself, Bobcat is junk in my opinion.....
> Why not go with a small trractor instead , I know skid steers have there place , at least thats what they keep telling me...but I HAVE NOT FOUND A GOOD USE FOR ONE YET .
> Once you try a small backhoe or tractor I can"t see why you would want a short wheelbased bumpy ,tippy ,getting stuck every second ,doing more turff damage than you repair , no ground clearance, bad on off camber , poor visibility,skid loader for anyway, but thats just my two cents.


you obviously dont know how to run one


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Yea right , been running equiptment before I could reach the pedals ,back in the day dozers had no tilt or angle and you had to shift em with gears and I would still take the old irion over a skid steer any day, but thats just my old crankey opionion.
Just messin with you, nice deere you got there, at least you bought the ony skid steer out there you can actually see where your going in reverse, alwats thought deere got that right.
Have a happy turkey day man.


----------

